# Ball Setup



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

So we just got done remodeling the house in anticipation of the baby that was supposed to be here last Saturday and I've been doing a lot of stuff with my reptiles and fish to help pass the time... I just set up my normal ball out in the dining area of our house tonight so I thought I'd snap a couple pics since I don't think I've ever posted any here before...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks real natural Joe. Hell mine just stay in tubs tho. Is that your only ball?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah for now.... i just got done scaling back my collection of fish and reptiles because i know i just won't have the time once the baby comes. i will hopefully be picking up a few more this fall now that i have more room.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice setup joe looks great


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks icee... i have never done a setup like this for a snake before but he is really active for a ball and i figured i'd have to make it look nice since its out in the living area of the house


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice snake and setup you have there!! I just got my first baby ball python, awesome snakes, very docile and great to handle. Lots of people say they are fussy feeders but mine hasnt missed a feed yet!!

What other reptiles do you have?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

right now i just have the normal ball, a couple chameleons, iguana, and a turtle... i sold all of my snakes a few months back, i had an assortment of corns, a couple sand boas, and a couple balls.... now that i have the room and a bunch of empty cages sitting around, i think i'm gonna concentrate on ball pythons, i'm lookin for some lady friends for my normal right now.

this snake has gone off feed before, but only during the winter time, which is pretty normal... i think the longest he went was 3 weeks once, so not too big of a deal


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Baby?
When the hell did I miss that announcement?

Congrats and the tank looks pretty decent. I HATE that the heat lamps are all the same...that was my pet peave when I had a ball set-up.
There is no way to make that damn thing look as if it belongs there!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, i never actually announced it around here... it was a big surprise for us so it pretty much just made it hard for me to get around here like i used to

i really would like to figure out something with those heat lamps... i know there are other options when it comes to heating, but since its in the living area, i wanted something that would provide some light as well. i just found a smaller fixture, so i'm gonna try that and see how it looks...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Shame they don't make something you could place on the back near the top which reflected down.
at least then it would be hiddden.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

or at least make them a little bit more pleasing to the eyes


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice neat setup


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You could do an under tank heater, which would probably be better for the snake anyway, and then a nice sleek black fluorescent fixture to provide some light and a day/night cycle for the snake.

Great set-up by the way. My ball pythons are all in tubs. But once I have a bigger place I wouldn't mind having one or two in nice displays. Then again, that's what my etb is for.


----------

